# 2.7t modding...



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

heres what i want to do.. 
K04 turbos and dropped intercooler....
possible or no? someone told me you cant have a low intercooler in a twin turbo...


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.7t modding... (allroad_audisport)*

bump...


----------

